# Model S Plaid 155 MPH trap speed question



## TorqueMonster (May 22, 2021)

Just wondering how the new Model S Plaid (with 1020 HP) will trap 155 MPH in the 1/4 mile? The old model S with around 800 HP was around 125 mph. How does 200 more HP get you 30 MPH in the 1/4?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We should know more on June 3 when Tesla reveals the new Model S specs


----------

